# Hooftrim fun with a mask



## boothcreek (Apr 6, 2021)

Been sewing up a few mask to make working with my sheep easier.  Finally tested one out during a hoof trim on my 9 yr old ram. Worked like a dream!! He didnt fight me even half as much then he normally does when he needs to be handled!
He wasnt upset or leary of me after either.
He did however manage to get 1 horn stuck in the fence.... thanks to the mask he didnt fight me yanking his poor head back and forth to get it loose lol




Very happy not to have new bruises after working with these guys 1 on 1. 

Anyone have any mask patterns for handling deer/exotics? Would love to have more input in design.


----------



## Beekissed (Apr 6, 2021)

boothcreek said:


> Been sewing up a few mask to make working with my sheep easier.  Finally tested one out during a hoof trim on my 9 yr old ram. Worked like a dream!! He didnt fight me even half as much then he normally does when he needs to be handled!
> He wasnt upset or leary of me after either.
> He did however manage to get 1 horn stuck in the fence.... thanks to the mask he didnt fight me yanking his poor head back and forth to get it loose lol
> View attachment 83848
> ...


That's a really cool idea!  Might have to implement that for my own sheep when we have to handle them, though nowadays I abhor anything with the word "mask" in it.


----------



## boothcreek (Apr 6, 2021)

Beekissed said:


> That's a really cool idea!  Might have to implement that for my own sheep when we have to handle them, though nowadays I abhor anything with the word "mask" in it.


Lol, lets call it a blinder then !


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 7, 2021)

Wow!  The horns on that guy!  Impressive!


----------



## wolf (Apr 14, 2021)

Yep! They can't hit what they can't see! Premier makes one that covers the front line-o-sight out of leather and nylon straps - but lets rams see out the sides - so they can see to eat and breed, but not straight at the handler to bash him/her. The whole wrap-around makes sense for close caregiving. Ages ago, they used to blindfold horses in order to get them on ships - so they wouldn't freak out. I have Katahdins. My girls get tethered up close and I snip their hooves standing. My ram's another story - gotta put him on the ground, sit on his shoulder, and get his feet that way.


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 14, 2021)

What breed are your sheep?  We have White Texas Dall sheep... they are in the same family of the Dall sheep that you see in the mountains, smaller than their Alaskan "cousins"....


----------



## boothcreek (Apr 16, 2021)

farmerjan said:


> What breed are your sheep?  We have White Texas Dall sheep... they are in the same family of the Dall sheep that you see in the mountains, smaller than their Alaskan "cousins"....


From what i understand texas dalls share no blood with actual dalls or any other north american wild sheep. Having been bred out of mouflon, corsicans and rambouillets. 

This ram is my 9 yr old european mouflon ram. Also have a 7 yr old(summer coat pic) and a 3 yr old(winter).

Love my mouflons, definetly different than domestics when it comes to working with them, a heck of a lot smarter lol!


----------

